# Riley is anxious!



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been keeping a secret, but Riley is so anxious to tell everyone! Today we are going to get his Sissy!:chili::chili::chili: I'll post pics tonight after we get home. She is 11 months old and very cute!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

*Woo Hoo!!!*

Woo Hoo!!! :chili::chili::chili: Congratulations! This is such exciting news! Can't wait to see pictures and hear all about the "new addition". :wub: What is her name? Wanda


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*How did you contain yourself*

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:

Boy you are good with secrets. Can't wait to see her -what's her name. Is Riley going with you?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!!
How exciting! We cant wait to hear all about her!
:chili:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, Riley, I would be excited too! She is very pretty and you are so lucky to be getting a baby sister!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

How exciting!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that you've kept a secret really well!!! I tried when I was going to get Dewey, but I just couldn't! I can't wait to hear all about her!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

No, Riley is staying home, much easier! We will call her Sissy for now! She comes with the name Susie, but we have to meet her and give it some thought! Yes, DH came thru for my BD!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

She looks beautiful!!! Who is the breeder?? Absolutly adorable! I actually like Sissy as a name!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

sherry said:


> No, Riley is staying home, much easier! We will call her Sissy for now! She comes with the name Susie, but we have to meet her and give it some thought! Yes, DH came thru for my BD!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thought I remembered seeing something on Facebook about her. :innocent: I love the name Sissy. Our neighbors have two Cavalier King Charles Spaniels and they are named Bella and Sissy. Wanda


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> She looks beautiful!!! Who is the breeder?? Absolutly adorable! I actually like Sissy as a name!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oops! The pic I posted is Riley looking anxious! She's from Jeanne at Spunsilk.:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

mrsmediauph said:


> Thought I remembered seeing something on Facebook about her. :innocent: I love the name Sissy. Our neighbors have two Cavalier King Charles Spaniels and they are named Bella and Sissy. Wanda


Yes, we think Sissy will be our final choice!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

sherry said:


> Oops! The pic I posted is Riley looking anxious! She's from Jeanne at Spunsilk.:wub:


Ooppps awhhh he looks so cute! Cant wait to see HER pic!!! Congrats!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow Great This Is Fantastic.*
*So Happy for you. Cant wait till You Have her.*
*Many Blessings for the New Addition to the Family.*
*Nickee and Yogi**


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

How exciting!!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

YIPPEE!!! Congratulations! That is so exciting!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:

I hadn't heard of Spunsilk so I looked them up and they have beautiful fluffs! I bet your lil girl is absolutley gorgeous!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I couldn't keep it to myself had it been me getting another fluff! You are good! LOL! Can't wait to see pics and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! What a nice hubby you have!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMD I am so happy for you! How exciting when do you get your daughter??????


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oooooh! don't be anxious Riley, you will have so much fun with her. You are lucky to be getting this little one, I know Jeanne loves her. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OOOH congrats!!! How exciting! I love Jeanne's dogs...they are gorgeous! Can't wait see her pics


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah!!!!! Congrats!!! I bet she is gorgeous and I hope everything goes smoothly!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so glad I opened this thread. From the title I thought he was anxious as in nervous and apprehensive. But....YIPPEE:chili::chili:it's GOOD news. Congratulations. I can't wait to see Riley's sissy, Sissy.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Jeanne is so nice and I love her beautiful Malts :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

YEAH, Sherry! arty: I am so happy you are getting your little girl for your birthday. Jeanne has gorgeous dogs with great personalities and are always well socialized. I've been on pins and needles wondering if you were going to get her, so I emailed Jeanne last night, and she told me you were meeting today!!!!!!! I was waiting for the official announcement. :aktion033: Can hardly wait to see pictures or videos.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Here she is in the car seat! We're on our way home and she ate her dinner in her car seat! So sweet! Will post more later!





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Sherry, she is just precious! :wub::wub: Sounds like she was such a good girl in the car.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: Sherry - I'm so happy for you and Riley. What an adorable little girl Sissy is. :chili: I really like Jeanne so much. We've conversed via e-mail, PM etc over the years. You are one lucky family and :thumbsup::thumbsup: to your DH. :aktion033: So how was the first meeting with Riley? Did you do it in neutral space rather than home?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am thrilled for you :cheer: she looks a lot like my Penny :wub: :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations, she is so cute!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats! She is a doll! :wub:


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

SOOOOO Adorable! Welcome home little one!!:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley and Sissy sniffed for awhile and are taking turns chasing each other! I think they really like each other! Here is a pic Jeanne took of her yesterday after her bath, her glamour shot!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

